# Repair Log



## Tom Rice (Aug 2, 2004)

'04 six speed, 5k miles, I've had it for one year. Dealer replaced power steering pump, passenger power window switch. Dropped it off at the dealership and left these instructions: don't wash it, and don't drive it. Helped the write-up tech record the mileage before I handed him the keys. Got it back by end of the day with 52 miles on it. How would anybody else react to the dealer if this happened? Just curious, because I went bolistic because my instructions were ignored and the General Mgr. basically said he was simply sorry! Well, now I have a dilemma. I want to have the bushings and sway arm replaced to get rid of the "thunk in the trunk" (Wheel Hop"), but I don't want the dealer to do it.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The tech is required to drive it to make sure the problem is corrected. If they can't drive it, then they can't make warranty authorized repairs.


----------



## Kruul (Jan 14, 2005)

It took the tech 52 miles?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW 52 MILES!  Last time I took my car to a dealer to get fixed, they only put 8 miles on the car, another time 13. Those miles were probably to identify the problem(s) I stated and then at the end to test and make sure the problems were fixed. Man, I'd hate to say it...but joyriding?  I sure hope not.


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

what did you take it in for? and where do you live? sorry to hear about your experance.. i too have flipped over things like that at the dealarship, especially since i am a woman and they don't believe what i say or pay any mind to it.


----------

